# bought some new seeds



## lovbnstoned (Oct 26, 2014)

i bough a few different starins n wondering if anyone has tryed them ??

Juanita La Lagrimosa
Tangerine Dream
 Afghan Kush , Afghan KushxBlack Domina, afghan Special Etc
Kalashnikova

all help n info is apprecate


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2014)

I have not grown any of those. We did have a member a while back that loved Tangerine dream. The rest sound good... Green mojo on your seed choice.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd love to see a journal on that Tangerine Dream.  It's on my wish list...lol   Green MoJo


----------



## kaotik (Oct 27, 2014)

can't help. but i'm really interested on your thoughts on juanita, when you get to her.
it was one on my list for CBD meds. but i've never seen anyone run any Reggae gear, though they've been working high CBD strains long before they became the new fad.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 27, 2014)

Kaotik,, what strain u know of that has high CBD in it it ???


----------



## kaotik (Oct 27, 2014)

that juanita 
juanita la lagramosa  ..such a weird name, hard to forget 

reggae's been working towards CBD strains for years now.
she's supposed to be pretty low THC, but with an equal amount of CBD said to bring about a pretty unique high.

..all i know, never grew it. just was interested in it when hunting for true medicine.
like i said; never seen anyone grow any Reggae seeds before. why i'm hoping you'll share your thoughts of her with us, when you get to them


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 30, 2014)

planing on using soil,, so could ,, someone suggest any good soil,  

all the help is apprecated


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2014)

Fox Farm Happy Frog, or fox farm ocean forest.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 31, 2014)

Promix seedling mix or Sunshine mix#4 have been good to me. Just remember there are no nutes in them.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 4, 2014)

just waiting for the family Gro store gets it in stock


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 5, 2014)

stoned,
Luv me some Tangerine Dream, one of my favorites. From what my old mind can remember, it did not pose any problems. Common to any Sativa or Sativa heavy Cross, ya gotta keep `em under control. By this I mean topping or fimming. Also have used Sunshine Mix #4 on 6 grows, not changing anytime soon, tried that, did not like it. Believe I did a journal on T.D. on another forum. Good green luck to ya.


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Promix seedling mix or Sunshine mix#4 have been good to me. Just remember there are no nutes in them.



Well...not exactly true. There is dolomite lime added for ph to sunshine #4.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 5, 2014)

thanks for all the info , my fello tokers:joint:


----------



## Alaskanlance (Nov 6, 2014)

Where did you buy the seeds I am looking to buy some now that it's legal here in Alaska


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 7, 2014)

Atitude seeds ,, their the best in my book


----------

